# Scytek RS1000 Starter engaging Nissan Frontier



## PGertz (Dec 1, 2008)

I recently installed a Scytek RS1000 remote start in my 02 Nissan Frontier. The problem I'm having is when the truck is remote started when I turn the key the starter will engage only when the key is at position 1&2. My son discovered if you turn the key very quickly to the "on" position the starter will engage only while passing the 1-2 position. (Still not good). I've rechecked all the wiring everything seems OK. The interesting part is that in position 1&2 is the only power your dealing with is Battery and ign/accessory 1 radio power etc. and in position 2 you pick up ign. 2 power to heater/wipers. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

check where the remote start is getting its power from, if you are pulling from the accessory, then when you trip it on, it will engage the remote start.


----------

